# Music stores in the general area of Walkerton, Ontario?



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll be up there a couple weeks... is there anything worth mentioning? I have wheels and some time...


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you bringing your own drinking water,
or are you on a misguided search for that famous brown tone?


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

ahhh the elusive brown note...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Almost invariably as soon as you mention Walkerton, their infamous water comes into the conversation. Anybody help the OP out with his music store question, though?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Nothing really in Walkerton itself to my knowledge.

Sellenger's in Listowel, L&M in Stratford, and Ernie King in Goderich/Wingham.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

As a former road musician who has travelled across Ontario,
I'm ashamed to say clean drinking water is a big issue all across this province.
Walkerton is just an easy shot, definitely not just a cheap one.

Uh, let's go back to the music store that's not there, for someone who's never been there.
Thread on!


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks for the input guys!


----------

